# Tinned fish for dogs?



## DebsPink (May 21, 2009)

I want to try something a bit different for Ginny occaisionally, and I've read you can give tuna etc. Does anyone know if you can give any tinned fish, eg I have mackerel fillets in sunflower oil. Is it OK? I will probably mix it with dry complete food (Burns).

Ginny is 4 1/2 months old JRT.

Thanks,

Debs


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine LOVE fish.

I mainly give sardines in olive oil. They get them about once or twice a week.


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

i give my dog tuna and rice or potato
in emergencies 
ie when i run out of food.:blushing:
he is on wafcol salmon and potato.
and he is fineish
i also give my dog omega fish oils,
im hoping it does some good.
we thinkut: my dogs allergies are seasonal.
but who knows
noogsy x


----------



## sillygilly (Oct 6, 2009)

same here I get the cheap sardines in Lidls 35p and my dogs coats are fab


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

sillygilly said:


> same here I get the cheap sardines in Lidls 35p and my dogs coats are fab


me too lol........they luv em


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

and mine


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm a bit of a worry wart and because of the high levels of mercury that was being found in tuna it put me right off giving it to the family or dogs:blush2: so mine get sardines or pilchards pretty regular,

Mo


----------



## steve and nic (Apr 30, 2009)

We add canned tuna or mackerel in sunflower oil to Morgana's food. She too is on Burns. We find it has helped a great deal with her coat and she never fails to clear the bowl.


----------



## KenDoddsDadsDog (Aug 26, 2009)

yep, sardines in olive oil or sunflower oil, and she really loves sardines in tommy sauce too. Saturday morning treat with her breakfast.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Mine are on burns and i give them about 3 times a week either pilchards in tom sauce or sardines, mackeral in omega 3 oil.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

mine prefer tommy sauce to sunflower oil lol..............tesco's cheapie tins are good value too.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Mine love sardines in tom sauce, tuna, salmon and haddock they get one or the other twice a week. The days they have this is the fastest days they eat and the bowls are completely clean


----------



## LizD (Jan 2, 2009)

Joining the chorus of agreement - mine has sardine, mackerel or tuna (all in sunflower oil) about 3 times a week. He loves fish so much that he keeps licking his bowl until I take it away. 
I also get him Sea Jerky (dried fish) treats.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

All mine get sardines in olive oil a few times a week.
But they also get omega 3 fish oil tablets too.


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Try to avoid the tinned fish in brine as it has a higher salt content.


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

do you give them the whole tin??? how much for puppies??


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

DebsPink said:


> I want to try something a bit different for Ginny occaisionally, and I've read you can give tuna etc. Does anyone know if you can give any tinned fish, eg I have mackerel fillets in sunflower oil. Is it OK? I will probably mix it with dry complete food (Burns).
> 
> Ginny is 4 1/2 months old JRT.
> 
> ...


My chihuahuas love tuna in oil mixed in with their Royal Canin, scrambled egg occasionally also. My mum had retrievers several years ago and she used to put a cod liver oil capsule in with their food she swore by it for their coats. Havent tried sardines but in reading through this thread gonna try my girls with some tomorrow, i always worried there were fine bones in it. x


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

They can eat the fine bones, doubt if they will cause any problems as they are very soft.

Mo


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> My chihuahuas love tuna in oil mixed in with their Royal Canin, scrambled egg occasionally also. My mum had retrievers several years ago and she used to put a cod liver oil capsule in with their food she swore by it for their coats. Havent tried sardines but in reading through this thread gonna try my girls with some tomorrow, i always worried there were fine bones in it. x


Further to moboyds post you can get sardines de-boned but you pay a bit more for those and not all supermarkets sell that type.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

William adores fish he would live on fish alone. He eats any sort of fish. If OH is in a good mood and they had fish reduced on the butchers counter at sainsburys he'll buy him some fresh fish.

One christmas eve we went into sainsburys just before they closed.On the fish counter all they had left was 1 lonely whole salmon. The man reduced it even more and weighed it. If I remember correctly it cost us about £3 for a whole salmon. We took it home and put it in the oven William had fresh salmon for his christmas dinner. I did bone it though as I thought some of the bones even though they were soft might have caused a problem.

If I take tuna sandwiches for work I also drain the oil of into the dogs bowls too they love it.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Both of mine love sardines, pilchards and anchovy fillets in olive oil

I dont usually add it to their food though - i stuff it in their kongs! 

They love it!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Monty has boneless and skinless mackeral in olive oil. One small tin equals his two meals for the day (with either rice & veg or pasta and veg). He prefers mackeral to tuna 

When I took him to the vets this week about his bad leg my vet commented that Monty's skin was the best in a westie that he had seen for a long time. I told him what I feed and he said as long as I'm happy to cook and prep his food then to keep doing it cos it is obviously working for Monty.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes mine eat it as a treat twice a week. in sunflower oil I get they love it. I do to, so I pinch a bit from the tin as I am putting it onto their plates.


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Mine have fish on the same days they have veg. Once or twice a week. I give sardines and pilchards, in either tom sauce or oil. I don't use tuna.


----------



## Ameliexx (Sep 25, 2009)

Murphy loves tuna and sardines


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Decks loves sardines too! i usually get him either the ones in sunflower oil or tomato sauce. He loves tuna too! Keeps his coat looking lovely! Its really good to keep in the cupboard incase you run out of food too lol


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

We looked after a friends dog along time ago and she was pretty old and had a sensitive stomach so with every meal she got sardines. Never tried them with ours because I'm not sure if puppys can get them.


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

all mine have sardines in sunflower oil and i buy the natures menu nuggets


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Both of mine love sardines, pilchards and anchovy fillets in olive oil
> 
> I dont usually add it to their food though - i stuff it in their kongs!
> 
> They love it!


Anchovy are really not very good for dogs or cats due to the risks of de-hydration with the salt content. Mine all have fresh fish cooked in olive oil.


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

So are sardines in tomato sauce ok for dogs then? I have a couple of 24p tins from Asda in my cupboard that I haven't brought myself to eat and I'd gladly give them to my boy but I just kind of assumed that the tomato sauce... let alone the 1.2 g of salt the tin contains... wouldn't be good for him?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

The sardines in tom sauce or mackeral is fine. I never had a problem after mine having it. Although he doesnt get them to often.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

tomato sauce is fine if they like it, and they probably will. I use asda smart price sardines to mix with kibble when camping, use a tin at a time in summer or split it between 2 meals for 1 dog in cooler weather when it won't 'go off' during the day. At home I often feed pilchards too - not tuna, too expensive. Smoked salmon is not on the menu either.


----------



## DebsPink (May 21, 2009)

Wow - thanks for all the replies - I gave her about half a small tin of mackrel fillets mixed with her dry food. She loved it and licked the bowl. Unfortunately she had her first ever bout of runny poos today - don't know if it was a coincidence, maybe it was the oil, although i drained most of it off. Maybe it was because it was the first time? I'll try again in a few days.



lady_r0gue said:


> So are sardines in tomato sauce ok for dogs then? I have a couple of 24p tins from Asda in my cupboard that I haven't brought myself to eat


  I did that, ate them in the end but not keen - will have to buy more to give Ginny.



LizD said:


> I also get him Sea Jerky (dried fish) treats.


Where do you get that from? Sounds good!

She loves ordinary fish too, I has a fish pie that has loads left over, so I mixed it up (not too much potato) and pressed it into an ice cube tray. Now she gets it as a frozen treat and loves it!

Keep the comments coming!

Debs


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

DebsPink said:


> I want to try something a bit different for Ginny occaisionally, and I've read you can give tuna etc. Does anyone know if you can give any tinned fish, eg I have mackerel fillets in sunflower oil. Is it OK? I will probably mix it with dry complete food (Burns).
> 
> Ginny is 4 1/2 months old JRT.
> 
> ...


thought about sardines? theres are proably the best thing you can give them 

lol just read the above


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Zeus and Milo like Sardines in Tomato Sauce from Tesco Value  38p a tin, apparently Asda Smartprice is even cheaper 

But with Milo I need to be careful what I give him, as he may be allergic to tuna :/


----------

